# Were these shot in hdr?



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the post apocalyptic style shots abstract, photo shopped or otherwise. 

Well this first is probably pure computer, but shots like this. Would they be hdr...
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/25/a5a6epyj.jpg


And this was self shot by a guy showing of his knife sheath, but if you can see the similarity in shots like this, how would you shoot them?
With a smartphone...
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/25/ysane7en.jpg


Here's another one. I liked and think hdr could be involved, 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/25/y7apy3eg.jpg



Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## amolitor (Jan 25, 2013)

You don't own the copyrights to these photographs, probably, so posting them is a violation of the terms and conditions you agreed to when you joined TPF. Consider replacing the images with links to the original sources.

The first and the third look to me like renders from video games. HDR photographs often do look like video game renders, which I feel partly explains why some people think they look fine.

The middle one just looks like a photograph that has has the contrast popped a bit.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Computer Games anyone? lol! Looks like maybe out of the Stalker series...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 25, 2013)

I was kinda leaning the same way, 3rd one definatly looks like video game art. 1st one is questionable.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> I was kinda leaning the same way, 3rd one definatly looks like video game art. 1st one is questionable.



Look at #1 closely... too many conflicts. Some people in Full anti-rad gear and other people in no rad gear? Non military issue equipment / clothing / personnel in what obviously would be a military controlled zone? 

I am pretty sure I saw this when I played Stalker... one of the three games...


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 25, 2013)

3d modeling/rendered.  All computer generated.  Similar shots are possible via HDR.  Nothing is really shot in HDR.  HDR is a post effect combining multiple shots/exposures.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 25, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> 1st one is questionable.



It's a screenshot of one of the Call of Duty games, if I recall.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

1+3 are in the public domain and freely downloadable if you search stalker wallpapers. 
2, if you need it i will get you a copy of permission to use. It's from another forum.

But i'm right in thinking then that trying to copy these effects, playing with hdr is a must?

Now i just need a gasmask, ak47 and an abandoned city...lol

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

@pheonix
I understand that true hdr is a combination but there are softwares that filter as hdr from single shots.
They might not be very good...

Best i have on my phone is a three shot hdr app. I can bracket upto 7 shots i think with one camera app, but don't know of any app that can combine that many on android. 

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## amolitor (Jan 25, 2013)

"tonemapping" is the word you're looking for, perhaps.

But generally, HDR and tonemapping is a good way to get that video game look. HDR can help open up the shadows, and eliminate the sense of strongly directional lighting, which is really the hallmark of the video game look. You may or may not to actually stack multiple images to get the shadows to open up like that, it depends on the scene and the camera.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> 1+3 are in the public domain and freely downloadable if you search stalker wallpapers.
> 2, if you need it i will get you a copy of permission to use. It's from another forum.


Yes, you need to include that permission, along with a link to its source.

The thread was also moved to a more approrpriate forum.


----------



## ann (Jan 25, 2013)

There is also Lucis art that can give similar effects.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Was just checking, this is what my bracketing limits are. 
Even if i found an app that could do this, would i be better of sticking to this?






I'm asking because from what little i know, most ppl stick to one level difference between shots not .7...
I also know that breaking the traditional rules is one sometimes nice way to become noticed for positive reasons. 


Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> 1+3 are in the public domain and freely downloadable if you search stalker wallpapers.
> 2, if you need it i will get you a copy of permission to use. It's from another forum.
> 
> But i'm right in thinking then that trying to copy these effects, playing with hdr is a must?
> ...



So you knew they were Game Screenshots, and you still asked if they were shot in HDR? May I ask WHY?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > I was kinda leaning the same way, 3rd one definatly looks like video game art. 1st one is questionable.
> ...




see the conflicts were what was leading me to think it may have been a staged photo. figured if it was a game photo there would be less conflicts lol.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't say they were screen shots, i just know they were released as wallpapers. I thought they were Photoshoped or something like i suspect many of my wallpapers are. But i didn't know.

I can't tell if something is or isn't hdr, that might seem stupid but i'm still learning, but i knew that middle was was fresh from a camera. 

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you mean staged photo? Photoshopped?

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

FWIW - Allowing people to use images as a wallpaper doesn't automatically mean an image is in the public domain.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> What do you mean staged photo? Photoshopped?
> 
> Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause



by stage, ment i didnt take it to be a real military picture, differnt equipment and guns and looks from each person made me think it could possibly be an actual photoshoot that they took the picture and manipulated in photoshop. face of the main guy in the center looks damn good. could have gone either way.


----------

